# Bellator Season 8



## Tenryuken

EPIC FIGHTS INCOMING.

Light Heavyweight tournament bracket:

Renato Sobral
Mikhail Zayats 

Muhammed Lawal	
Przemyslaw Mysiala 

Seth Petruzelli 


> Hector Ramirez


Updated: Jacob Noe



> Travis Wiuff
> Jason Lambert


Updated: Emanuel Newton
Atanas Djambazov

Welterweight tournament bracket:

Paul Daley 
Ryan Ford 

Ben Saunders	
Chris Lozano 

Douglas Lima 
Bryan Baker 

Jordan Smith	
Alberto Mina

NOTE: God damn tokenism, Daley should be fighting Justin bieber and Ford fighting Mina.


----------



## Toxic

Tenryuken said:


> NOTE: God damn tokenism, Daley should be fighting Justin bieber and Ford fighting Mina.


I got Bieber via repeated TD's that Daley is incapable of defending. 


You forgot LW though with 
Lloyd Woodard vs. David Rickels and Alexander Sarnavskiy vs. Thiago Michel Pereira Silva and my personal favorite match up Guillaume De Lorenzi vs Patricky Freire. Not sure why De Lorenzi is fighting Freire in the first rond though because personally the winner of this fight IMO is the tournament winner.


----------



## Tenryuken

They want the Freire Bros to be both champs.


----------



## Toxic

Tenryuken said:


> They want the Freire Bros to be both champs.


There exciting fighters, not sure if I'd say they want them to be champs but they definitely see them as some of there biggest home grown talent and push them as such


----------



## neki12

Tenryuken said:


> EPIC FIGHTS INCOMING.
> 
> Light Heavyweight tournament bracket:
> 
> Renato Sobral
> Mikhail Zayats
> 
> Muhammed Lawal
> Przemyslaw Mysiala
> 
> Seth Petruzelli
> Hector Ramirez
> 
> Travis Wiuff
> Jason Lambert
> 
> Welterweight tournament bracket:
> 
> Paul Daley
> Ryan Ford
> 
> Ben Saunders
> Chris Lozano
> 
> Douglas Lima
> Bryan Baker
> 
> Jordan Smith
> Alberto Mina
> 
> NOTE: God damn tokenism, Daley should be fighting Justin bieber and Ford fighting Mina.


Wow, this makes LHW the strongest division in Bellator.
WW looks good as well.
Still the strongest division in Bellator is FW.
What do you think?


----------



## Toxic

The opening round of the LHW tourney though is all gimmies, you got Babalu, King Mo, Travis Wiuff and Seth Petruzelli. I would be shocked if it worked out any other way.


----------



## Tenryuken

neki12 said:


> Wow, this makes LHW the strongest division in Bellator.
> WW looks good as well.
> Still the strongest division in Bellator is FW.
> What do you think?


They only got Curran and Pitbull at FW, I think LHW is their best division.


EDIT:

Now that Daley is out, I guess War Machine is going to fight Ford.


----------



## kantowrestler

May this debut season be a good one!


----------



## LL

Babalu needs to call it a day....


----------



## kantowrestler

That is the reason why Bjorn Rebney prefers growing talent from inside the promotion and not other promotions.


----------



## SideWays222

So im currently watching Spike TV and the Babalu fight is happening. Does the look thicker then normal??? Looks like he has a pair of love handles i dont remember.


----------



## OU

> Bellator's Season 8 debut produced "fantastic" ratings, according to Spike TV President Kevin Kay.
> 
> With the move from MTV2 to Spike TV, Thursday's Bellator 85 event averaged 938,000 viewers, nearly three times the organization's previous record.
> 
> Bellator 85 took place at Bren Events Center in Irvine, Calif. Featherweight champion Pat Curran and lightweight champion Michael Chandler made successful tittle defenses on the four-fight main card, which followed Spike.com prelims.
> 
> The Spike TV broadcast peaked with a 1.2 rating and nearly 1.1 million viewers for the opening fight betweem Curran and challenger Patricio "Pitbull" Freire. Additionally, compared to the Season 7 debut, ratings were up 394% percent.
> 
> Bellator's previous ratings record came in May 2011, when Bellator 44 drew 325,000 viewers. Overall, Bellator's 50 events on MTV2 averaged 180,000 viewers per event.
> 
> Bellator's all-time ratings include:
> Bellator 85 ratings: 938,000 viewers
> Bellator 74-84 ratings (Season 7 average on MTV2): 162,000
> Bellator 71-73 ratings (Summer Series average on MTV2): 180,000
> Bellator 60-70 ratings (Season 6 average on MTV2): 155,000
> Bellator 49-59 ratings (Season 5 average on MTV2): 186,000
> Bellator 46-48 ratings (Summer Series average on MTV2): 229,00


Source is junkie


----------



## LL

Good, I bet it'll get over a million next week with King Mo, although I could see many people being turned off by Askren. Has TNA done anything with King Mo? I don't follow it but I know that's Bellator's lead in so maybe TNA fans will watch him.


----------



## dudeabides

I wonder what Bellator's ratings went up to. Surely the move from MTV 2 to a regular cable channel would do that, but people might have turned the channel before it started if they saw that wrestling wedding thing.

Edit: I read later that they were 938,000 best they've had.


----------



## kantowrestler

Isn't that better then they're highest on MTV2?


----------



## Roflcopter

Mo looked super slick tonight. Great timing and slips.


----------



## Purgetheweak

Mo looked good... Or his opponent just looked awful... One or the other really.


----------



## Roflcopter

Both but that sort of efficiency of movement is rarely seen in MMA in terms of countering and boxing. It was James Toney esque.


Mo's always had good boxing though.


----------



## Roflcopter

Ben's a savage. He could do this to anyone he wants.

He might be a better version of Fitch.


Karl should be retired in the corner to be honest.


----------



## dudeabides

I don't think War Machine's talk is going to bother Askren too much: "‏@WarMachine170
WOW! He actually finished someone? Karl Amassou must really suck!"


----------



## kantowrestler

Either that or his game has improved.


----------



## dudeabides

I heard from Bellator's twitter, hope that's reliable, that the loser of the main event of Thursday night's show has to shave his ... facial hair.


----------



## kantowrestler

Wouldn't that be interesting?


----------



## AlphaDawg

That looked like a tap to me. Can't even give Dan shit for that.


----------



## dudeabides

Whoa if you want, check out Quito's pic he sent after his fight, you'd think he didn't win...

http://instagram.com/p/VK3INhOCz8/

And in the next fight, Khillah is a... well, you know.


----------



## kantowrestler

I wonder how the reality series will go.


----------



## K R Y

dudeabides said:


> Whoa if you want, check out Quito's pic he sent after his fight, you'd think he didn't win...
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/VK3INhOCz8/
> 
> And in the next fight, Khillah is a... well, you know.


Man that picture is rough haha he is so beat up.

Really looking forward to Shlemenko/Falcao, that'll be insane!


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, that should be a good fight to be sure.


----------



## Toxic

Falcao is doing a great job of keeping the pressure on Shlemenko.


----------



## REiN

Them Russians takin over Bellator!


----------



## dudeabides

Falcao should have taken him more seriously I guess, but those body shots would have hurt a lot of people. I'm glad they showed that Frodo fight from the prelims again after the main event to kill time, that was awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well a good fighter is a good fighter.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I thought Falcao might take it after that first round, but Shlemenko is always dangerous. That body shot and the follow up blows to the dome were brutal. Fun fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Soviet GnP superior to your puny capitalist GnP.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm not sure that's an accurate interpretation. lol


----------



## Sports_Nerd

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not sure that's an accurate interpretation. lol


Well I was joking, natch.

But between Shlemenko beasting on Falcao (those body shots could arguably have been enough for a finish, but he put Falcao out of his misery soon enough, so the point is moot) and Frodo not having a single F*** to give, they really brought back the joy of watching some nice GnP.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I won't argue with you there.


----------



## dudeabides

Bellator says Sarnavskiy's out of their LW tournament and replaced by Fischer (pic kinda big)










http://www.bellator.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPID=73496&SPSID=592058&DB_OEM_ID=23600


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this makes for an interesting lightweight tournament for the rest of the season.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Well that was easy. Someone should tell that guy to block his face when he's in a fight.

EDIT: This Allred guy is hurt bad. Can't believe the fight is even still going.

EDIT EDIT: This fight needs to be stops. Theres something seriously wrong with kid. I've never seen someone wobbly for this long before. He's been like this since round 1.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

King Mo got ****ed up!


----------



## dudeabides

That was awesome, don't see spinning backfist ko's everyday especially with a realtime slo-mo fall.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Jesus christ that was vicious. Down goes Petruzelli, Babalu and now Lawal.


----------



## Term

I figured Lawal woudl breeze through the tourney,but that was awesome.


----------



## Roflcopter

Disappointing.

Good job by Newton though.


----------



## LL

Son of a bitch....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hexabob69

Kind of wish I did not look in this thread as it is in my DVR... Anyway how many more fights does Dantas have with this org? I know he lost his fight before last but that was only because he rushed in. I think that was a good loss for him as he was quickly educated. I want to see him step up in competition... Come to the UFC and get the respect I feel he has earned


----------



## Bknmax

King mo thought he was mayweather 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## SideWays222

Am i the only one who still thinks that King Mo has mad potential?? I do seriously think he needs to quit trying to be a pro wrestler. Unlike the HW division i dont think its easy to get away with splitting your time.

Also that announcer Smith reminded me of Tito Ortiz. He kept stumbling over his words or repeating stuff. I think after the King Mo fight he said "The crowd is behind us behind you"


----------



## K R Y

Man he just freezes after the punch then drops. Those kind of KO's are so nasty. Awesome finish.


----------



## LL

SideWays222 said:


> Am i the only one who still thinks that King Mo has mad potential?? I do seriously think he needs to quit trying to be a pro wrestler. Unlike the HW division i dont think its easy to get away with splitting your time.
> 
> Also that announcer Smith reminded me of Tito Ortiz. He kept stumbling over his words or repeating stuff. I think after the King Mo fight he said "The crowd is behind us behind you"


King Mo needs to understand that no matter how much time he spends training with them he will never ever be a Mayweather.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac

This guy is legitimately one of the best LHW's in the world and now he has one loss due to being a dumbass and now this.... 

Nothing is going right for King Mo :laugh: Popped for steroids, cut from strikeforce for calling a women at the Nevada commission a "racist bitch", thinking he should be striking with Feijao when he could of won easy if he wrestled and now embarrassed by this goofy ko by spinning back fist.


----------



## locnott

I guess the punch hit a soft spot because that was not a power shot. Mo may want to get a new manager/advisor, he needs wake up, maybe this will serve as a wake up. Good move on newtons part, throw what you have and see what works..


----------



## Stun Gun

Mo just pullled a reem last night is all. What an idiot, the guy is a monster. stop playing the boxer and slam bitches and pound them.


----------



## OU

Man I love me some Douglas Lima. Seems like not long ago I was watching him win the MFC title. Now he is about to win his 2nd straight Bellator tourney. That kid is a future star. Very well rounded fighter.


----------



## Term

Stun Gun said:


> Mo just pullled a reem last night is all. What an idiot, the guy is a monster. stop playing the boxer and slam bitches and pound them.


Yea that is exactly what I thought. Put the guy on his back and then start pounding on him. Mo was winning the standup, but he took a few good shots I guess he wanted another KO, well he got one.


----------



## OU

Term said:


> Yea that is exactly what I thought. Put the guy on his back and then start pounding on him. *Mo was winning the standup*, but he took a few good shots I guess he wanted another KO, well he got one.


I disagree, I don't think he was winning at any point. Seems like anytime he threw anything he ate something on the way out. Also Newton was doing a great job with that front head kick. He threw with bad intentions and was definitely getting the better of Mo the entire time IMO.


----------



## Term

OU said:


> I disagree, I don't think he was winning at any point. Seems like anytime he threw anything he ate something on the way out. Also Newton was doing a great job with that front head kick. He threw with bad intentions and was definitely getting the better of Mo the entire time IMO.


I agree he did eat something each time they exchanged but I remember Mo landing one or two more punches each time. I will watch it again. I said I thought Mo was winning but not by much and he was taking a chance standing with Newton when you would think he could just take the guy down at will.


----------



## OU

Term said:


> I agree he did eat something each time they exchanged but I remember Mo landing one or two more punches each time. I will watch it again. I said I thought Mo was winning but not by much and he was taking a chance standing with Newton when you would think he could just take the guy down at will.


I thought Newton looked like a killer that was trying to finish at all times while Mo was trying to stay relaxed. Newton wasn't just more active but when Mo threw he got hit in return it seemed like everytime. Newton was using that lead leg high kick nicely and just seemed to be landing the more meaningful strikes IMO and was the more active fighter. I completely agree with Mo fighting a dumb fight, another example of a wrestler falling in love with the standup. He should have dumped Newton and worked the GnP, I think he would have won easy that way.
But IMO Newton was screwed in his SD vs Vegh and should be fighting for the HW title. Decent fighter.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Shahbulat Shamhalaev's striking was fun to watch. That combination of kicks and punches he stringed together to put away Martinez was a thing of beauty. These Russian fighters have been looking good.


----------



## kantowrestler

What are you talking about? Russian fighters have always been good.


----------



## Stun Gun

kantowrestler said:


> What are you talking about? Russian fighters have always been good.


Amen to this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

kantowrestler said:


> What are you talking about? Russian fighters have always been good.


Please direct me to the part of my post where I said 'Historically, Russian fighters have not looked good'. Until you can do that, your response is entirely out of place.


----------



## kantowrestler

Oh, I read that wrong, my bad.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Just saw Bellator 90 and it reminded me how great this sport can be.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well there's a reason why this promotion is called the toughest sports tournament.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Bellator is slowly but surely becoming my new WEC. They can make me care for any fighter just by putting him in a tournament and making a short video interview about his personal life and goals as a mixed martial artist.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Watching 90 now. Holy living F***, what a card.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well they do deliver.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

kantowrestler said:


> Well they do deliver.


Yeah, but not like this.

3 different people were out on their feet on the same card, has that happened before since the sport became legal?

I was all "OH! KOTN for sure. OH! guess not! OH! Did that just happen?!" And you know what? I still can't decide which was my favourite finish. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## AlphaDawg

What a sloppy fight. Where did they find these guys? From the crowd?

EDIT: Funny how the VERY second Smith says West has no KO West gets the KO.


----------



## LL

Bellator has hotter ring girls than the UFC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bellator has hotter ring girls than the UFC.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Su Jung Lee beats all


----------



## kantowrestler

Who the heck is Su Jung Lee?


----------



## LL

Stun Gun said:


> Su Jung Lee beats all


You really are an asianphile.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho

M'Pumbu looked terrible.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well what do you expect from a guy who lost in a superfight?


----------



## Sports_Nerd

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bellator has hotter ring girls than the UFC.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They've had so much work done they look like trannies.

This audience is absolutely shocking.


----------



## kantowrestler

I agree they've had a lot of work done but they certainly don't look like trannies dude. More like porn stars probably but not trannies. However, like most others I prefer Arianny and Brittany over the Bellator girls.


----------



## Stun Gun

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You really are an asianphile.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


hahah I'm starting to see it myself


----------



## kantowrestler

NO! You think?!


----------



## AlphaDawg

I've never seen a fighter as timid as Aliev. He literally pulled guard to avoid a flying knee. WTF is that?


----------



## Roflcopter

Horrid standups from Dean. Being gamed by a fighter and hometown fans...bush league shit.


----------



## Roflcopter

lmfao.

Robbery.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Yea that was f*cked. Although timid, Sultan clearly won the 1st and 3rd.


----------



## Stapler

Eh, Aliev deserved to lose for fighting so timidly. In the exchanges, he'd just back up like he was afraid, and then he'd just take down Marshall and hold onto him hoping to rack up points. Then in the final 10 seconds, he just flops to his back accepting that he probably won a very uninspiring decision. Marshall's punch at the end of the round > Aliev's entire offense and defense in the third round in my opinion. He didn't fight like a fighter, he fought like he was afraid of Marshall and didn't show much heart. That's just my opinion and whether you scored the fight for Aliev or not, it's almost karma that he lost. I almost laughed and I hope this teaches him a lesson.

Besides, being afraid of Marshall? Are you serious? How does he expect to make an impact against the elite if he has to fight like a coward against a guy like Doug Marshall who was throwing only power punches, one at a time. Aliev should be embarrassed that he had to fight like that. He didn't come to fight and it cost him the win. I'm sure he will learn from this.

EDIT: Lol at Frodo falling like he got shot when getting kicked in the nuts by Sandro. He's very dramatic about this, I don't think I've seen someone be this bad since Gonzaga vs. Tuchscherer.

EDIT: Wish someone would post so I could again, haha. Very intense grappling battle between these too. Awesome submission defense from Sandro, I thought Frodo had him with the arm bar and kimura. Also that fire mans carry.. And good submission defense from Frodo too when escaping that arm triangle. Very good fight.


----------



## kantowrestler

Why is there a week off?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Doug Marshall is an arsewipe. Talking smack after being gifted a decision. Nothing more than an overly tattooed, meathead of a fighter with nothing to offer outside of a power punch.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well a win's a win, especially in the Bellator tournament system. There maybe a time that Aliev may get a chance at vengeance but not now. Right now Marshall's going to get a finals match and if he wins he gets a title shot, if not Aliev probably get's a chance at vengeance.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Did anyone else just see that joke of a fight? Can't tell if the fight was fixed or that guy was just a p***y. Unreal.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well those kind of fights happen on occasion.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I know groin shots hurt, but what a drama queen. Acting like he's been shot.


----------



## dudeabides

Wasn't hard to squeeze that one prelim in, and Page is so fast you can't see the punch hit the guy in slow motion.


----------



## Stun Gun

Page get wrecked by anyone with any skills. 
PAge Vs Daley make it happen


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Definitely some quick finishes last night, lol.


----------



## boatoar

I didn't even know Page was on the card. I made a bet to fade Held so I downloaded the card to see how Jensen did and noticed Page comin out for his fight. Haha, I swear he didn't even hit him with that punch at first. I had to re-watch the slow-mo multiple times til I could see it glance off his face a bit. I'm a sucker for guys with unique styles. Let someone wreck him, that's fine. I just want to see him continue fighting.


----------



## kantowrestler

Things happened the way they did just because.


----------



## hellholming

Stun Gun said:


> Page get wrecked by anyone with any skills.
> PAge Vs Daley make it happen


nah, I think he wins that one as well... when he faces a good wrestler though, that's when things get interesting.


----------



## kantowrestler

Wrestlers always pose challenges.


----------



## Stapler

I guess Davis learned his lesson about fighting guys with losing records. We all know nut shots hurt, but I've never been hit in the nuts to the point where I wasn't alright after 5 minutes of rest. The guy probably wanted out. A shame really because Spiritwolf is sort of a cool name and it seems wasted.


----------



## joshua7789

Nick_V03 said:


> I guess Davis learned his lesson about fighting guys with losing records. We all know nut shots hurt, but I've never been hit in the nuts to the point where I wasn't alright after 5 minutes of rest. The guy probably wanted out. A shame really because Spiritwolf is sort of a cool name and it seems wasted.


I don't think that the fight went on long enough or was decisively one sided enough for anyone to "want out" at that point. It was a legitimately hard shot to the junk and Spiritwolf was the only person with the ability to determine how much it actually hurt.


----------



## Term

Nick_V03 said:


> I guess Davis learned his lesson about fighting guys with losing records. We all know nut shots hurt, but I've never been hit in the nuts to the point where I wasn't alright after 5 minutes of rest. The guy probably wanted out. A shame really because Spiritwolf is sort of a cool name and it seems wasted.


I have seen Spritwolf fight a couple of times and he didn't seem like the type to do that. I believe he had hurt Davis just prior to that as well. But like you it's only my opinion and the only person that can know for sure is Spiritwolf.


----------



## Stapler

You could be right, it's just a weird thing to not be able to come back from. I remember that happening to Cro Cop as well against Overeem. Of course nut shots hurt like hell, especially from a professional fighter, but eh.. Oh well, I guess only Spiritwolf knows for sure. Still can't help but consider it weird though. I remember one fight a few cards back where Big John McCarthy seemed to get annoyed with one fighter on a UFC card for really just staying down groaning from a nut shot. Kept saying to him over and over "shake it off, alright shake it off.... come on." It's quite funny to see sometimes. It's like some of these guys have been shot.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I'm surprised we don't see this more often. Last time I got a knee into the nuts I couldn't walk for half a day.


----------



## Stapler

Aren't these guys wearing cups though? I suppose that could make it worse at times if it wasn't adjusted properly and a certain area got crushed


----------



## kantowrestler

That brings to mind this one fight that happened in K-1. I forgot who but this one guy crushed another guy's cup in the clinch. In the rematch the other guy got a specially reinforced cup made.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Lima is a douche and I wanted him to get clowned, but Mann looked ridiculously awful.


----------



## kantowrestler

Sometimes when people step up a level they freeze.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'm not sure if Waugh screwed Awad or if Awad screwed himself.


----------



## kantowrestler

Sometimes those situations are hard to tell.


----------



## AlphaDawg

This card is getting boring fast.


----------



## dudeabides

Hawn vs Parisyan is going alright so far even with the 'low blows' and both using mostly their striking.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'm enjoying this fight. 

Karo - physically - looks terrible these days. Granted he's always been a bit soft.

Edit - And down he goes, lol.


----------



## Stapler

Yeah, Karo looks like he is in the shape of the average guy on the street, which isn't bad, but he's a professional fighter. He doesn't seem to try very hard. I didn't realize he was only 30 though. I was thinking at least mid 30's.


----------



## dudeabides

He got knee'd right in his little gut in round 1 but it's not his fault, it's the ref's rather of course that he got a breather. And it was funny when Hawn got a real one and did his hands in a 'T' like they call time out in other sports and Karo just looked at the ref like what? Announcer 1: 'You can't just call time out yourself.' #2: 'Well you can try calling it all you want.'


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Shit! I dislike Doug Marshall so much. Dude defines 'meathead'.


----------



## Stun Gun

I miss the old Karo. But I`m a big fan of Hawn so happy to see him win.

Doug is garbage..when he talks I want to punch him lol


----------



## Stapler

Wow, the guy is one dimensional, but he's looking for the knock out every time he throws a punch. Lol nice beard comment. This guy is that stereotypical fighter that people who don't watch MMA will think of when you mention professional fighting.

Oh, and stun gun, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Stun Gun

Nick_V03 said:


> Wow, the guy is one dimensional, but he's looking for the knock out every time he throws a punch. Lol nice beard comment. This guy is that stereotypical fighter that people who don't watch MMA will think of when you mention professional fighting.
> 
> Oh, and stun gun, I wouldn't recommend it.


The guy is a can. 

Ill do a hit and run lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Marshall is a buffoon, and probably the type of person who would pick a fight at the bar. Morons like him set MMA back two decades. I hope Shlemenko knocks this turd back to UFC 1.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

That said, good main card thus far. Looking forward to the main event.


----------



## Stapler

Yeah, Marshall isn't very good. Power only gets you so far. The advantage guys like that have is no matter how out matched they are, they always have a punchers chance. It has come in handy for many fighters throughout history.

Lol, this next fight had me chuckle a little. An undersized blown up 205 guy desperately tries to get a take down, and then when he finally does, he basically gives up and runs away after Liam lands a strike from the bottom. It was a hard elbow, but it was still funny considering the situation. Good stuff.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Frodo needs to calm the **** down. Gonna gas quick if he keeps fighting like this.


----------



## Stapler

Good point, he's extremely aggressive and he's winning the fight, but he hasn't been able to really hurt Richman that much yet. I mean he has hurt him, but Richman is reacting well and staying in the fight. Still two rounds to go.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'm thinking one round apiece... entertaining fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Frodo had that round and just threw it away in the last 20 secs. I get he's probably tired but that was just dumb.


----------



## Stapler

Frodo is starting to slow down after keeping such a high pace. I wonder if those couple of times he has fell from throwing strikes were because of him just losing his balance, or because he's getting slightly tired, or a combination of both.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Frodo probably clinched it - just barely - with that takedown.


----------



## AlphaDawg

I got Frodo 2-1.


----------



## Stapler

No real urgency from Richman toward the end. It has cost him the fight in my opinion. Frodo was landing and got a take down. Richman just kept stepping forward but didn't commit to anything.

EDIT: Not sure I agree with the 30-27 scores, but I'm glad the decision was unanimous. I think the commentators were acting like the third round was closer than it actually was. It was fairly close, but there was no doubt in my mind that Frodo won the round. Richman only got the second round in my opinion.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well it just happens.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Pat Curran is a monster. I was actually expecting a competitive fight.


----------



## Stun Gun

I want him in the UFC


----------



## kantowrestler

If Bellator wants to keep him that'll never happen considering the Eddie Alveraz issue. I'm still wondering why they kept him and not Lombard. This whole issue is just getting nasty and won't end well.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Have I mentioned that I freaking love Khazbullaev?


----------



## LL

Doug Marshall is awful.

Can't wait to see the Russian take his heart.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler

I don't think we're going to be seeing any temple of doom type moves.


----------



## OU

> Luke Thomas ‏@SBNLukeThomas 5 Apr
> 
> Wow, #Bellator 95 ratings: 901k viewers. Peaked w/ 1.046 mill for main event. Among basic cable, show ranked #6 overall in men 18-49.


Nice ratings, good sign for Bellator.


----------



## Stapler

Glad to see Bellator did well. I like this organization and the tournament formats it has.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah but I'm still a little disappointed about their handling Eddie Alveraz.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but I'm still a little disappointed about their handling Eddie Alveraz.


I think we're a little too far in the dark to be able to really form an informed opinion about that. For a while it seemed like Rebney knew Alvarez was headed to the UFC and was fine with it, and then suddenly the shit hit the fan.

I think one or more of the parties decided to try and swindle one of the other parties out of the some of the money they had agreed on, and so the attempts at hardball came to pass.

Safe bet - Everyone's guilty.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I don't think that taking a contract and just copying and pasting for a new contract is exactly ethical and Bjorn Redney admitted to doing that.


----------

